# Wierd mason hook logo jar price?



## PlaneDiggerCam (Feb 8, 2018)

Does anyone know the age or price for this jar. I'm trying to help a friend.


----------



## coreya (Feb 8, 2018)

Looks like a # 1633 in the Red Book. Value 8-15 on a good day. age 1900 to 1906 made by the Greenfield Fruit Jar & Bottle Co.


----------



## JForshey (Feb 18, 2018)

I have one that's more of an aqua color. It's a shepherd's crook.


----------

